# How to secure dresser to a wall



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Is this necessary?

Now that my son is more mobile, I'm worried about the heavy furniture in our rooms. We have a tall shelf, and a tall chest of drawers. How can I secure these to the wall without ruining the wall, or furniture?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Anything heavy I would recommend securing. You never know when your son might decide to climb or an earthquake could happen or anything that would cause something heavy to fall on top of him, which could kill him.

You use furniture straps screwed into studs in your wall and into the back of the furniture to secure the object. Something like this: http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...tegoryId=85216


----------



## WorldsBestMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Its always good to take precautions with heavy objects around the house. Especially when they children or toddlers are around. I like that idea of the anti-tip furniture strap.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

We just bolted everything to the wall with brackets. They are like little L-shaped metal brackets that you can get at any hardware store (probably Walmart too). Dressers, bookshelves-- anything that is tall enough and top-heavy enough to tip over.

Like this... http://www.lowes.com/pd_102894-1277-...ket%26page%3D2

You just have to make sure that you get it in the wall where there is... can't remember the stupid name of it, can I still claim pg brain... you know, the boards that go behind the drywall. You can find them by knocking on the drywall, it sounds different when there is a board behind it and when there isn't.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelly1101* 
We just bolted everything to the wall with brackets. They are like little L-shaped metal brackets that you can get at any hardware store (probably Walmart too). Dressers, bookshelves-- anything that is tall enough and top-heavy enough to tip over.

Like this... http://www.lowes.com/pd_102894-1277-...ket%26page%3D2

You just have to make sure that you get it in the wall where there is... can't remember the stupid name of it, can I still claim pg brain... you know, the boards that go behind the drywall. You can find them by knocking on the drywall, it sounds different when there is a board behind it and when there isn't.

A stud.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks! It was right on the tip of my tongue!

Where do I go to buy a new brain...


----------

